# Two girls arrested for anti-Thackeray Facebook post



## dan4u (Nov 19, 2012)

> Police on Sunday arrested a 21-year-old girl for questioning the total shutdown in the city for Bal Thackeray's funeral on her Facebook account. Another girl who 'liked' the comment was also arrested.
> 
> The duo were booked under Section 295 (a) of the IPC (for hurting religious sentiments ) and Section 64 (a) of the Information Technology Act, 2000. Though the girl withdrew her comment and apologized, a mob of some 2,000 Shiv Sena workers attacked and ransacked her uncle's orthopaedic clinic at Palghar, north of Mumbai.



Read More: 21-year-old girl held for Facebook post questioning Mumbai's 'Bal Thackeray shutdown'

The original post stated "people like Thackeray are born and die daily and one should not observe a 'bandh' for that"


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm afraid to comment for this!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2012)

OMG.!!

No Comments.


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2012)

-snip-


----------



## dan4u (Nov 19, 2012)

well I think its just overreaction, and there was no Defamation in the post......


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 19, 2012)

Fb sucks

FB SUCKS


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 19, 2012)

Where is the link to facebook post..


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Where is the link to facebook post..



Don't like it , even by mistake , dude.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 19, 2012)

meh...i see a case of wrongful confinement incoming


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

No matter who the person is. If you are making fun of "ex-him /her" , then you are bound to get taken care off.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 19, 2012)

the original post had no flaming or derogatory comment..


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Don't like it , even by mistake , dude.


 Btw link... ?


sumonpathak said:


> the original post had no flaming or derogatory comment..


 do u got the link to that post?...


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 19, 2012)

The Hindu : Opinion / Op-Ed : Why I can


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> lol... Btw link... ?
> 
> 
> lol... Btw link... ?
> ...



What ?? are you looking forward for sending the babe a Frend Request ?? :haha


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2012)

WTF, how did that post hurt religious sentiments? Cops have no gnikcuf brains.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> No matter who the person is. If you are making fun of "ex-him /her" , then you are bound to get taken care off.



-snip-


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

No discussions about Steve being fired by another Steve yet .???Can't find any threads related to him.
After all sinofsky was kicked out of MS after 23 long years.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF, how did that post hurt religious sentiments? Cops have no gnikcuf brains.


you are under-arrest... Problem? 
btw Wtf are these guyz doing..
Fb is banned in every office .. But police station is left ?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 20, 2012)

The girl deleted the post as she could see a peck of the following iceberg, only to realize it was too little, too late.


----------



## roady (Nov 20, 2012)

Wonder if her post was shared with the public or just with her 'friends'. If it's the latter, I pity her.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Some time i started thinking that iam living in a country ruled by some dictator.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

When did India took the right to speak our feelings in public ??


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2012)

Mumbai: Police under fire for girls' arrest over anti- Thackeray FB post- Maharashtra- IBNLive

and 

*ibnlive.in.com/news/antithackeray-...-girls-arrest-was-justified/306375-3-237.html


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2012)

Where has the Freedom of Speech gone now??


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

I heard that some guy was arrested due to his offensive post against chidumbudum's son on twitter as well.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2012)

This article has the complete message posted by that girl : 
The Hindu : States / Other States : 'Mumbai shuts down due to fear, not respect'



> “With all respect, every day, thousands of people die, but still the world moves on. Just due to one politician died a natural death, everyone just goes bonkers. They should know, we are resilient by force, not by choice. When was the last time, did anyone showed some respect or even a two-minute silence for Shaheed Bhagat Singh, Azad, Sukhdev or any of the people because of whom we are free-living Indians? Respect is earned, given, and definitely not forced. Today, Mumbai shuts down due to fear, not due to respect.”



Which is actually true.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2012)

--No Comments--
@desmond david : u live in pune?


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> I heard that some guy was arrested due to his offensive post against chidumbudum's son on twitter as well.



Yes. But that guy din't apologise for what he tweeted. Moreover, lots of ppl supported him.
The only problem in the girl's post is its Facebook. If she could've posted that in twitter, she would've atleast got supporters.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Where has the Freedom of Speech gone now??


Does freedom of speech involves talking trash/hurting feelings of a particular community?if yes then i could talk sh!t about anybody.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

Well At least they shouldn't have arrested the other girl who liked the comment. !!! Doesn't makes sense.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 20, 2012)

TADA of Internet


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Does freedom of speech involves talking trash/hurting feelings of a particular community?if yes then i could talk sh!t about anybody.



arrest is uncalled for.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

But this is at the extreme.
I think, its the political pressure of Sainks to the Police Dept., that made the arrest.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

This is ridiculous. She didn't even wrote any offensive thing in that post. All the things she wrote were true and presented quite humbly. India is now becoming Egypt and Irak.


----------



## Pratz993 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is india.....


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

> The Shiv Sena's Thane rural chief has defended the police action of arresting two girls for a Facebook post on late Shiv Sena founder Bal Thackeray. He has also said any comments against Bal Thackeray will not be tolerated. "Balasaheb Thackeray is our God. We will not tolerate any offensive comments against him. No Shiv Sainik and no Marathi Manoos will remain silent. The police knows who was behind the Facebook comment. The arrest is justified," Rural District Head, Shiv Sena, Thane, Prabhakar Raul, said.
> 
> Activist-turned-politician Arvind Kejriwal tweeted, "Police officers who arrested the two girls in Mumbai shud be immediately dismissed. That's minimum that the govt ought to do.(sic)" Activist Kiran Bedi also said, "The complaint was wrong, Magistrate was wrong, the police were equally wrong."
> 
> ...



*www.moneycontrol.com/news/current-...-sena-says-girls-arrest-justified_784788.html

At least, they are getting SUPPORTs now!!


----------



## Nipun (Nov 20, 2012)

Hurt feelings? Its just expressing one's views. BTW Shiv Sainiks *did* attack her uncle's clinic, proof that they're violent all the time. (_yea, arrest me for this_ )
Saw on TV Kapil Sibbal is also supporting them. Wasn't he the one who wanted FB to be censored? The world is full of ironies!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2012)

^come to Maharashtra then talk


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

^Warned Like a Boss !!


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^come to Maharashtra then talk



Those girls are from Mumbai, and that's why they're arrested.
Thats where the problem lies.

Whatif the girl posted that comment from say, UK or US and her entire family is over there?
In my guess, a couple of warnings & none would've happened!!


----------



## roady (Nov 20, 2012)

So there are 2 problems now.

1) Kapil Sibal wanting to control the Internet in India
2) Indian IT laws are so fragile; open for abuse / various interpretations and what not. And it's Kapil Sibal who has to work on this... -.-



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^come to Maharashtra then talk


yea? I have a lot of mumbai friends on my facebook and a LOT of them have openly (public posts) expressed their views AGAINST these 2 girls-case, and some, on thackeray. 
Sometimes I feel happy to have such people. Who aren't trapped by dogma.

Anyway, dude, what I meant was - there are some people who are brave enough to express their views and live in Mumbai. That's all


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

roady said:


> So there are 2 problems now.
> 
> 1) Kapil Sibal wanting to control the Internet in India


When FBI and many Anti-Piracy Failed to do so... Who dafaq is he?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> When FBI and many Anti-Piracy Failed to do so... Who dafaq is he?



He is an A****0l3.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Its India.... its different.


----------



## baiju (Nov 20, 2012)

Very sad and upsetting news indeed. Are we living in Afghanistan? Indian IT laws need to be abolished. You post a cartoon and you go to jail. Post the same on news paper or TV, nobody will dare to arrest you.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Blame 66A

and the lol thing is that it was a copy-paste post XD


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

So much for a copy paste girl eh......


----------



## KDroid (Nov 20, 2012)

And there've been several arrests before too.. but this one was over-hyped by media. 

The Same Journalists who've been wanting strong IT Laws and want many tweeples behind the bars for criticizing & exposing their corrupt practices are showing hypocritical outrage over this incident. For incidence, Barkha Dutt

Recently Karthi PC (Son of P. Chidambaram) got a person arrested for tweeting "Got Reports that Karthi has amassed more wealth than Vadra". 


Arresting was totally uncalled for. And arresting for like is even more retarded.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Does freedom of speech involves talking trash/hurting feelings of a particular community?if yes then i could talk sh!t about anybody.



Your post hurts my "feelings". Go to the nearest police station and surrender.  

Seriously wtf? Your feeling are hurt? Go block that FB/Twatter user (it's a retarded platform anyway). Or report them. And there was nothing to be "hurt about" in this incident in anycase.

Could understand if posts are inflammatory, racist, xenophobic, etc. But wow. And as far as hurt comments is concerned, Shiv Sena netas proclaiming their late leader as "God" can also be potentially termed as "offensive" to hardcore followers of the Abrahmic faiths. How about arresting them, they like have potentially "hurt" millions of Indians, a number lot more than Shiv Sena sympathetizers. 

India could be a lot better without these bigoted vandals, they are no more than terrorist organisations in my opinion. (INB4ARRESTED)


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Does freedom of speech involves talking trash/hurting feelings of a particular community?if yes then i could talk sh!t about anybody.



Nope. But this IMHO is a case of speaking out a plain opinion and being punished for it. 
If innocuous differences of opinion like this are curbed, then the day is not far when somebody would be arrested just for refusing to believe in god or or follow a religion or something similarly nonsensical.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 20, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Nope. But this IMHO is a case of speaking out a plain opinion and being punished for it.
> If innocuous differences of opinion like this are curbed, then the day is not far when somebody would be arrested just for refusing to believe in god or or follow a religion or something similarly nonsensical.



For not attending someone's call too, maybe.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2012)

the arrest was stupid, people's reaction was about right... what do you expect.. LOL.. angry ppl, disheartened ppl and finally mainacs .. 

however the girl is massivly retarted.. first she should not make dumb comments..
then second she should not insult a person that just died.. i mean WTF.. seriously ????? have some respect..


----------



## Nipun (Nov 20, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> then second she should not insult a person that just died.. i mean WTF.. seriously ????? have some respect..



Did you show respect to terrorists involved in Mumbai attacks? Did you refrained from insulting just because they are dead?

Note to sainiks: Not comparing Mr. Bal Thakrey to terrorists at all, just saying insulting a dead man is no crime.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the arrest was stupid, people's reaction was about right... what do you expect.. LOL.. angry ppl, disheartened ppl and finally mainacs ..
> 
> however the girl is massivly retarted.. first she should not make dumb comments..
> then second she should not insult a person that just died.. i mean WTF.. seriously ????? have some respect..



?

What dumb comment? What insult? Just because a person died, you can't criticize the person? Did you show respect to Osama Bin Laden when he died? Trust me he had lot more supporters than the late Shiv Sena leader.

Show me what's exactly "retarded" they did. Nothing what I've read seems retarded. Your post is though.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Your post hurts my "feelings". Go to the nearest police station and surrender.
> 
> Seriously wtf? Your feeling are hurt? Go block that FB/Twatter user (it's a retarded platform anyway). Or report them. And there was nothing to be "hurt about" in this incident in anycase.
> 
> ...



im not a shivsena supporter but it seems like you dont know what 'hurt'  means.Some people like mr thackrey,others dont.And there is no excuse for posting these kind of comments when that person is already dead and the whole supporters are mourning.Atleast show some respect to the dead. 

So when he died,that candy assed ***** opened her **** mouth and told the whole world that people like him have to die dialy.is that what we say when someone dies?--and some people actually supports her..And when they asked for an apology,later,she denied.what kind of behaviour is that?
Though,i condemn  the violence and happenings to her friend,clinic etc ...oh and her...



Liverpool_fan said:


> ?
> 
> What dumb comment? What insult? Just because a person died, you can't criticize the person? Did you show respect to Osama Bin Laden when he died? Trust me he had lot more supporters than the late Shiv Sena leader.
> 
> Show me what's exactly "retarded" they did. Nothing what I've read seems retarded. Your post is though.


like Mr Thackrey blowed the twin towers with the american airlines..whoa


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> So when he died,that candy assed ***** opened her **** mouth and told the whole world that people like *him have to die dialy*.is that what we say when someone dies?--and some people actually supports her..And when they asked for an apology,later,she denied.what kind of behaviour is that?



She SHOUL'VE meant "there are so many people (including the greatest of greatest) who were born and die daily, why one should observe a nation-wide bandh".. We don't know whether the bandh is called really "to show support to their late leader" or "the fear of locals, who thought they will get into trouble by SS's people when their stores are open"; The words here played the twist.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> im not a shivsena supporter but it seems like you dont know what 'hurt'  means.Some people like mr thackrey,others dont.And there is no excuse for posting these kind of comments when that person is already dead and the whole supporters are mourning.Atleast show some respect to the dead.


I am not an Osama supporter and some people like Osama and most (sane) don't. In your vein there is no excuse for posting "those kind of posts" to Osama. 



> So when he died,that candy assed ***** opened her **** mouth and told the whole world that people like him have to die dialy.is that what we say when someone dies?--and some people actually supports her..And when they asked for an apology,later,she denied.what kind of behaviour is that?
> Though,i condemn  the violence and happenings to her friend,clinic etc ...oh and her...


People like him die daily. I will die one day too, so will you. But the whole infrastructure doesn't come to halt. Like it or not, we have our daily lives. He is dead, may be rest in peace, but the whole "bandh" is pointless. Even if the person is a "Gandhi".
And mind your language, infracted.

Of course she will deny, the Shiv Sena terrorists attacked her relative's hospital. We all care for our own safety. You would have done the same.



> like Mr Thackrey blowed the twin towers with the american airlines..whoa


Mate you're thick. Where did I compare them? (see Nipun). Only point being "respecting who is dead" and "amount of supporters". That's a joke.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

But i guess he wasnt half? bad as laden and doesnt deserved that kind of comments.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

For the love of god, I am not calling him even "bad", god forbid as bad as Bin Laden. And no I am neither comparing him to Gandhi.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analogy

Everyone has the right to criticize anyone (dead, alive, whatever). As long as it's not racist/xenophobic, defamatory or discriminatory. It's a pity Free Speech in India is a myth.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

In Election times, both ruling & opposing party leaders criticize each other.
Where the heck was "Freedom of Speech" on that times!!


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay.

Okay.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

In simple, If you're rich and blaming someone - all will watch and none will do nothing legally.
But on the vice versa, you will be torn by every possible legal actions.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

But I guess she got what she asked for


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

And you get what you asked for. Another Infraction for being a retard.



Gearbox said:


> In simple, If you're rich and blaming someone - all will watch and none will do nothing legally.
> But on the vice versa, you will be torn by every possible legal actions.



+1. Add power to that. Shiv Sainiks have said far more offensive stuff (not that this FB post was even offensive) about Indian Muslims and no one touched a hair in their body.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

Sibal is getting wise.



> "I am deeply saddened (by the arrest of the two girls). It is just their point of view and enforcement of these laws are not to ban people from expressing their views," he told Karan Thapar on a CNN-IBN television show tonight.
> 
> -Sibal



IT Act should not be used to throttle dissent: Sibal - The Times of India


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And you get what you asked for. Another Infraction for being a retard.



so you can call me a retard?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Everyone has the right to criticize anyone (dead, alive, whatever). As long as it's not racist/xenophobic, defamatory or discriminatory. It's a pity Free Speech in India is a myth.



Exactly. We have come to consider difference of opinion as inflamatory it seems...
In that vein, a lot of religious leaders deserve to be arrested more than this girl.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> so you can call me a retard?



Sorry mate but your post was retarded. Perhaps shouldn't have used that word but frankly your post was disgusting. To make an analogy, NEWS: "A person getting death sentence for changing from his religion", and I say "He got what he asked for".


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys Step Over it.
Let the OLD man RIP.

And no point in arguing.It will just turn into another heated argument.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

@liverpoolfan
Dont want to waste your precious time,but i didnt called you anything,but just because youre a mod,can you call me a retard?isnt that inappopriate language?i understand i used foul language and im sorry for that.just wanted to know how u justify yourselves by calling me a 'retard'?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ,but just because youre a mod,can you call me a retard?


Nope. 


> isnt that inappopriate language?i


Probably, report the post if you feel it is so, I'll be dealt with like any other member is. And move on.


> just wanted to know how u justify yourselves by calling me a 'retard'?


Already did.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL, I knew it, you guys would come up with terrorist argument.. LOL.. coz its so obvious.. i was expecting something better...
the arrest, the unrest is all fine..

now my discussion, is the girl stupid ? retarded ?
yes its still stupid to insult the corrupt guy... wrong time.. and have you read her comments.. its so fckuing offending..  I read it as all thackery .. can be read that way also...
conclusion, dumb girl.... got very unlucky..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the law is correct but it needs a change in implementation. See we speak/write everyday and we also have freedom of speech. IMO No arrest should be made unless charges are proved in court.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2012)

and she is not criticizing .. its a huge insult.. 
are you so dumb ? can't you tell the difference ?

i am not saying arrest her and jail and sh1t, this went too far btw.. 
and who the f leaked this out of her personal FB ? some dumb idiot.. there again..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

There is no "terrorist" argument. Read up.

This post quotes that FB post in question.
*daily.bhaskar.com/article/NAT-TOP-...n-between-cops-and-shiv-sena-4062253-NOR.html

You gotta be a cry baby and wipe your tears to sleep everyday if you find something like this a "huge insult".


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2012)

critisim - please you are wrong, do it the right way..could hv done better 
insult - i see mofo idiots like you every day, no point in arguing with you.. some sh1t like that..


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> and who the f leaked this out of her personal FB ? some dumb idiot.. there again..



Some SS saw that post and lodged a complaint against her. 
Police arrested and the issue boomed big.

Ok. Let's assume that the GIRL commented badly.
What's with the LIKE'd GIRL? She din't posted/criticized anything or said badly?

Why she was arrested then? 
See, that's where the POWER lies.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> critisim - please you are wrong, do it the right way..could hv done better
> insult - i see mofo idiots like you every day, no point in arguing with you.. some sh1t like that..


And where is that kind of insult in the FB post in question, Mr. Smart?


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Did you show respect to terrorists involved in Mumbai attacks? Did you refrained from insulting just because they are dead?
> 
> Note to sainiks: Not comparing Mr. Bal Thakrey to terrorists at all, just saying insulting a dead man is no crime.



HA ha... not specifically to Nipun OK 

Fear is everywhere I can see. I have been reading all these comments and everyone is somehow try to avoid someones came or some party's names, or put any direct comment. Everyone is trying to justify their comments here to generalize their views.

I think we everybody should change our profile name to Anonymous 1, Anonymous 2 and so on (mods will you allow it ?? Think Digit is based in Mumbai right ?)... so that we can express our views more clearly. 

*"V" for vendetta*


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This post quotes that FB post in question.
> Facebook protest: Shiv Sena justifies Shaheen's arrest - daily.bhaskar.com



Oh. I thought it's a single-liner comment as posted in #1 of this post. Din't know that the actual comment is this much bigger!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2012)

well this is what i read in some news paper..

"people like thackery are born and die everyday" ..
see this a verbatim statement like above.. is what is dumb as fcuk ..


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nope.
> 
> Probably, report the post if you feel it is so, I'll be dealt with like any other member is. And move on.
> 
> Already did.



Im not going to complain or anything,i am here to have a good time not to waste my time arguing about what 'she said he said.'But you should be careful addressing people as 'retards',especially when youre a mod.i didnt pay anything to be in this forum but that doesnt mean anyone can call me a retard.Everybody wants good moderation in the forums,so do I and sorry for going offtopic.gnite.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2012)

*www.google.com/search?q=people+like+thackery+are+born+and+die+everyday

This is dumb..


			
				Dumb girl said:
			
		

> people like thackeray are born and die everyday


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> well this is what i read in some news paper..
> 
> "people like thackery are born and die everyday" ..
> see this a verbatim statement like above.. is what is dumb as fcuk ..



And? I can take any post of yours or mine out of context  and portray the poster as a "dumb as fcuk" as well. Next argument.

BTW you've actually said "corrupt guy" and "thackarey" in the same sentence, that's FAR FAR more offensive that what you have quoted and called the above. Wonder what should be said about you? 


Spoiler






a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> yes its still stupid to insult the *corrupt guy*... wrong time.. and have you read her comments.. its so fckuing offending..  I read it as all *thackery* .. can be read that way also...






Verbatim Statments. Erm.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> HA ha... not specifically to Nipun OK
> 
> Fear is everywhere I can see. I have been reading all these comments and everyone is somehow try to avoid someones came or some party's names, or put any direct comment. Everyone is trying to justify their comments here to generalize their views.
> 
> ...



That's the problem with our rules.
You can be arrested for what you did/what you gonna do/what you think of/whatever someone wants you to arrest for.

It's just like adding "Disclaimers" to anything, though you know what you're doing!


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Both were produced in court and granted bail on surety of Rs15,000.  <-----  return this money pls



Gearbox said:


> That's the problem with our rules.
> You can be arrested for what you did/what you gonna do/what you think of/whatever someone wants you to arrest for.
> 
> It's just like adding "Disclaimers" to anything, though you know what you're doing!



Yes Disclaimer. All are putting a disclaimer here coz nobody knows what happens next. I was not getting the right term.

Damn my Hindi has improved but my English is ruined


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2012)

RIP "XYZ" however we should not close city coz of this, we should accept the demise and move on. blah blah ..

learn to write dumb girl.. if you want to write on senstive issues..


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2012)

ok... all she is bad bad dumb dumb girl... let us all agree say, Even then should she be treated like that ?  And a girl arrested at night.

Disclaimer : Pls dont hurt me. My English is bad and I donot wanna hurt ani religional or regional sentiments. If you find anything inappropiate, just point me out, I will edit it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

Coming from a post without proper punctuation and overuse of "...". Gotta love the irony. 

Maybe I should throw in a reminder this isn't twitter but a forum and that you can't just post random crap here. At least not without getting embarrassed. Thanks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Last edited by bubusam13; Today at 11:46 PM. *Reason: Fear of being tortured*


BTW what u did?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 20, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> RIP "XYZ" however we should not close city coz of this, we should accept the demise and move on. blah blah ..
> 
> learn to write dumb girl.. if you want to write on senstive issues..



hmmm...so....just cause "you" thought the writing was inappropriate you used your "freedom of speech" and called her "dumb girl"? i guess by that logic what she said was justified..she used her freedom of speech and told people to move on..
whats wrong with that?


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2012)

Whats with this respect thing for dead ? What's so sacred about death ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW what u did?



Man, he edited his own thread.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW what u did?



Just posted comments here. And who knows how somebody interprets it 



pratyush997 said:


> BTW what u did?



Just posted comments here. And who knows how somebody interprets it


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> Whats with this respect thing for dead ? What's so sacred about death ?



ya know....being god and part of him and all...being a part of the "holy symbiosis"
Disclaimer:dont kill me...


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> well this is what i read in some news paper..
> 
> "people like thackery are born and die everyday" ..
> see this a verbatim statement like above.. is what is dumb as fcuk ..



That was the biased rephrase from the policeman.

Here is the original one:


> “With all respect, every day, thousands of people die, but still the world moves on,” read the message posted by 21-year old Shaheen Dhada and ‘liked’ by 20-year old Renu Srinivasan from Palghar in the neighbouring Thane district, her lawyer Sudheer Gupta told The Hindu. The post continued: “Just due to one politician died a natural death, everyone just goes bonkers. They should know, we are resilient by force, not by choice. When was the last time, did anyone showed some respect or even a two-minute silence for Shaheed Bhagat Singh, Azad, Sukhdev or any of the people because of whom we are free-living Indians? Respect is earned, given, and definitely not forced. Today, Mumbai shuts down due to fear, not due to respect.”





sumonpathak said:


> ya know....being god and part of him and all...being a part of the "holy symbiosis"
> Disclaimer:dont kill me...



Death is a disease.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> Death is a disease.


exactly 
but i didn't want to say it out loud..


----------



## anarchy0x (Nov 21, 2012)

Whatever happened to those girls was simply outrageous, stupid, sad and uncalled for. I guess India is  still in the Dark ages.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ u r still guessing. India can never be a developed nation in 2020 which was target and could never be superpower. It have too much internal issues.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> --No Comments--
> @desmond david : u live in pune?



Yes..


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 21, 2012)

Internet is a place where billions of people post billions of comments everywhere and a major share of them are offensive, hateful, insulting. forget about arresting, govt cant even keep the count of such comments. facebook has a billion users, who cares what bs every tom dick n harry writes. there are probably many more blogs, forums, discussion boards, video sites, news websites etc where a lot more people comment. 

Govt only made it worse, after arresting the girls, people from entire globe have started posting hateful comments about Bal Thackery. if some teenage hacker got angry about this , he would probably make it worse. the organization may be embarrassed to visit internet again.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> if some teenage hacker got angry about this , he would probably make it worse.


you think "teenage" hackers are some sort of overlords with SYSOPS powers? seen too many "hacker" films lately, have we?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 21, 2012)

clearly, if any celeb posts something wrong on twitter by mistake or without second thoughts, its gets sensationalized. I believe the kochi team owner politician, UNO something guy did it. And also p chidambaram ? don't remember..
its pretty much the case here, except this is on FB, she is not a celeb, but the timing was just wrong, and of course lots of mis-interpretations


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> its pretty much the case here, except this is on FB, she is not a celeb, but the timing was just wrong, and of course *lots of mis-interpretations*



That's how media makes us see & believe.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> That's how media makes us see & believe.



Exactly! They say you are corrupt, you *are* considered to be corrupt by a majority of people just because you can't justify yourself to mass public, media is against you. The modification of news, "_mirch-masala_" by which they get their revenue shouldn't be allowed.

And now there is news about Kasab's death all over social networking sites, shall we expect a notice from Pakistan's police force? Al-qaeda surely must be angry/sad about this...


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 21, 2012)

WTF 

i shouldnt say much ... we all know why? 
hehehe...


----------



## KDroid (Nov 21, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> clearly, if any celeb posts something wrong on twitter by mistake or without second thoughts, its gets sensationalized. I believe the kochi team owner politician, UNO something guy did it. And also p chidambaram ? don't remember..



I think you're referring to Shashi Tharoor. No he was not the *owner* of Kochi Team. Different Matter.

And did not know that P Chidambaram was on twitter.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> you think "teenage" hackers are some sort of overlords with SYSOPS powers? seen too many "hacker" films lately, have we?


i am not a noob, i do know what hackers are capable. and no i havent seen any hacker films, infact i didn't i know there are any kind out there. Government official websites are often defaced with hate & derogatory messages by hacker groups from rival countries, since this specific issue is related to religious sentiments on internet, it can invite lot of unwanted attention which can possibly result in more much hatred shown in form of defacement.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> i am not a noob, i do know what hackers are capable. and no i havent seen any hacker films, infact i didn't i know there are any kind out there. Government official websites are often defaced with hate & derogatory messages by hacker groups from rival countries, since this specific issue is related to religious sentiments on internet, it can invite lot of unwanted attention which can possibly result in more much hatred shown in form of defacement.



nobody is calling you a noob.

and what can hackers do? take down webpages of stupid sites? expose the wrongdoings of criminals? yes, let them do it.


----------

